# Squash partner



## mrkhann (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi 
I will be relocating to Dubai in December 2012. I am looking to play squash, I am at intermediate level mostly play in club. I will be living near Downtown, Business bay area. 

Any one interested, please contact me 


regards

raza


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

mrkhann said:


> Hi
> I will be relocating to Dubai in December 2012. I am looking to play squash, I am at intermediate level mostly play in club. I will be living near Downtown, Business bay area.
> 
> Any one interested, please contact me
> ...


Hi raza I would be interested in joining although I have never played squash before... I always played racquetball in the states but have been unable to find a court here, I guess squash is the next best thing.


----------



## mrkhann (Nov 7, 2012)

*squash*

hi persianfromtexas

thanks for reply .. I will contact you once i get there. have to find a court as well not sure whats the membership scene.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NO contact details on the forum..thank you


----------



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

*Squash in Dubs*

try gulfleagues 

A ladder system for playing squash at all levels across Dubai....

Cheers

Rory


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

I remember someone offering hits at Jebel Ali, is this still on? I used to play in the Squash League Div1 but just coming out of an injury so would prefer someone in DIV2


----------



## mrkhann (Nov 7, 2012)

*squash*

Hi
My apartment has squash court, so if any one interested playing can drop me a _private message_
I live just opposite to Emirates towers , sh zayed rd.

regards

raza


----------



## Gazebo (Feb 23, 2013)

mrkhann said:


> Hi
> My apartment has squash court, so if any one interested playing can drop me a _private message_
> I live just opposite to Emirates towers , sh zayed rd.
> 
> ...


Hi raza if you fancy a knock pm me.
Thanks


----------

